# Halloween pics



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't believe there isn't a (at least recently posted to) Halloween thread. It's my all time favorite holiday. Here's a few pics of me all dressed to kill.

Last year: Doing the undead thing (albeit the glasses really didn't help...oh well, needed to see)








Scared a lot of kids last year. 

This year: half man / half...err something else. I don't know. I hadn't finished mutating yet. 









Would love to see what the rest of you are / have been wearing for this most fun of holidays.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Dude! Nice job! Bet you spooked a few people at least.
I had to dress up as Cookie Monster since my son was Elmo... not too spooky, Ha!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

kahoolawe said:


> Dude! Nice job! Bet you spooked a few people at least.
> I had to dress up as Cookie Monster since my son was Elmo... not too spooky, Ha!


Ooh, there could be an idea for next year...evil cookie monster.


----------

